# Android Smart Phone Stock Applications



## Sdajii (2 August 2010)

Hi all,

I just got myself a HTC Desire phone on Android... I hope that makes sense.

What are some good programs to get hold of to watch the market? Is the best option for trading just to jump online and use Comsec and Westpac, or do they have Android applications to trade through? I have no idea how these phones work, they confuse and upset me!   :

It came with a crappy program for watching prices and getting basic charts, but it's not great and I'm sure there must be something better. I'd also like something to quickly display POO, indexes, etc.

Advice would be splendid!


----------



## RamonR (3 August 2010)

I use google finance when I want to get a idea of the market on my phone.
That way I dont have to put in a password as I stay logged in.

Prices are 20 minutes delayed but good enough for this purpose.
I use etrade so don't know if comsec have a phone friendly application for trading. Etrade don't.


----------



## $20shoes (3 August 2010)

How nice is web surfing on the Desire? First phone where it's actually a pleasure and not an inconvenience. 

All Android apps, apart from propritary ones that may only be available to paid subscribers of a particular service, end up in the Android Market. 

You will have an Android Market in your phone where you can navigate paid and free apps. 

You can also browse here - 

http://www.android.com/market/#app=org.dayup.stockspro

Just on a sidenote, this Android app looks reasonable once you get to know your phone better - 

http://snipr.com/zzgnd

I haven't tried it yet so can't vouch for it. 




RamonR said:


> I use google finance when I want to get a idea of the market on my phone.
> That way I dont have to put in a password as I stay logged in.
> 
> Prices are 20 minutes delayed but good enough for this purpose.
> I use etrade so don't know if comsec have a phone friendly application for trading. Etrade don't.


----------



## Sdajii (3 August 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I appreciate you taking the time.

I've never tried to use the internet on anything other than a computer, so I don't have anything else to compare it to, and compared to a laptop it's a headache :lol:

I had a bit of a play today, I'm learning, slowly. I need to hang out with some teenagers to get some advice on the basics :lol:


----------



## Options2010 (8 August 2010)

Sdajii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got myself a HTC Desire phone on Android... I hope that makes sense.
> 
> ...




Use optionsxpress mobile. It's awsome. I can't post links yet (my post count must be 5 or higher) but just google: optionsxpress australia mobile


----------



## sere (22 August 2010)

Options2010 said:


> Use optionsxpress mobile. It's awsome. I can't post links yet (my post count must be 5 or higher) but just google: optionsxpress australia mobile




Hi,

just wondering is optionsxpress support trading options on the mobile platform? i think commsec doesnt.

cheers


----------



## uahmad (22 August 2010)

i cant find an app where i can watch australian markets.
The "finance" app by google is cool but I cant find a way to look at the spi 200 etc etc. 

Does anyone know if there is an Australian app for stock watching?


----------



## Dreadweave (14 October 2010)

The best thing about an Android phone sits higher level of compatibility with more websites, you don't need stock,trade or portfolio apps, just use the broker websites.


----------

